# Signficance of #<number> in uname -v



## astuy (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,
   Can someone tell me what the number means after the pound sign in *uname -v* ?  I just upgraded two boxes to 8.3 using identical sup files and I get:

```
FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #1: Wed Apr 18 17:07:06 EDT 2012     
[email]root@www.bio.fsu.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WWW
```


```
FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #2: Wed Apr 18 17:12:54 EDT 2012     
[email]root@bio-serv4.bio.fsu.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BIO-SERV4
```

I'm curious why one says '#1' and the other '#2'.

Thanks,
  Alex


----------



## peter@ (Apr 18, 2012)

This is the incremental kernel build number.  Depending on how you've set up the *make clean* phases or whether you're removing /usr/obj, the #1, #2, etc is the number of times you've done a *make buildkernel* on the machine.

You've done a *make buildkernel* once on www, and twice on bio-serv4.


----------

